# Pubic symphysis separation icd-10 code



## Lauralynn (Sep 30, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what code you would use for this.  Sprain/strain or dysfunction code?


----------



## slr242 (Feb 11, 2016)

Pregnancy related: O71.6-Obstetric damage to pelvic joints and ligaments. Non-pregnancy related: S334XX[A/D/S]-Traumatic rupture of symphysis pubis.


----------

